# • swell.gr • Opel Astra OPC RG Black Label Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there guys :wave:

This time I will present you an enhancement detail , that was performed, on an Opel Astra OPC in Arden Blue.
Choice of LSP was the very special wax, made by Raceglaze, and the name of it *Black Label*.










Paint surface had a few defects including swirls, some deaper scratches and a few bird poo marks.

Starting claying the paint...










and readings...


























Menzerna PO203s on a polishing pad, used for correction...

Some 50/50s .....





































Before and afters....















































































































































































































































Wheel and tyres were cleaned before dressing the tyres with Zaino Z-16.










Wheels were cleansed with Race Glaze Signature Series Pre-Wax Cleaner and sealed with Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Wax .










Few trims were dressed with Swissvax Pneu and windows were sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealent.

After IPA wipedown , there was time for finessing the paint. A layer of Wet Glaze 2.0 was mandatory...










Buffing Wet Glaze and there is LSP time....










Opening the aluminium O-ring lid of του Race Glaze Signature Black Label Concours Car Wax ...










A very thin layer was applied via a Swissvax Wax Applicator pad on the OPC...

It stayed on, for about 15 minutes to give this result...
































































After the magnificent finish, it was departure time from Swell Detail Store...

And a few afters...






















































































































Thanks for watching. 
Comments and questions are more than welcomed.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb job mate! :thumb:

The OPC became a Deep Blue Sea!!


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great job... And nice T Shirt bud


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Cracking job
The result is perfect Mike!!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Great work and amazing finish!:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another great job Mike :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

:doublesho:argie::argie: wanttttttttttttttt  fabulous work again, thx for sharing... need to get some wetglaze 2.0:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates for your kind comments


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job as always..looks amazing


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Fantastic job Mike,as always.
Wet glaze and RG black label make a superb combo!:argie::argie:


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Great job mike:argie:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work and fantastic reflections mike


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

great job!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic job as always..looks amazing


Τhank you Tonny :thumb:



GiannisM said:


> Fantastic job Mike,as always.
> Wet glaze and RG black label make a superb combo!:argie::argie:


Thanks John :thumb:



dmpoyz said:


> Great job mike:argie:


Thanks a lot Dimitris



prokopas said:


> Great work and fantastic reflections mike


Thanks Prokopis, i'm glad you like it 



slobodank said:


> great job!


Thanks Slobo :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

GiannisM said:


> Fantastic job Mike,as always.
> Wet glaze and RG black label make a superb combo!:argie::argie:


I cant agree more !!!! 
It is a fantastic combo.... with a very nice outcome!!!! :doublesho


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

You have a thing for blue OPC's...

Excellent job as always Mike.

Black Label is my dream wax


----------



## T10NY-R (Oct 5, 2008)

very smart


----------

